# Ronnie the Rooster Leg wound pic Ouch



## Royd Wood (May 4, 2012)

Should I save him and let him loose on my Barred Rock chickens ?????
See link below for the funny advert which hit the TV news yesterday


----------



## ksalvagno (May 4, 2012)

That is funny. Why not save him. Worst case senario is that you get chicken soup!


----------



## Royd Wood (May 5, 2012)

Being delivered Monday - now where did I put that suit of armor


----------



## ksalvagno (May 5, 2012)




----------



## redtailgal (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Royd Wood (May 12, 2012)

Things are not looking good for Ronnie
Delivered Monday all good Tuesday and Wednesday but he lost it on Thursday running his claws up my beloveds legs and drawing blood from a peck on the hand today.
So Ronnie is back in remand and his hearing is Tuesday next week


----------



## redtailgal (May 12, 2012)

Had a roo draw some blood on my leg once.  A little salt and pepper and a hatchet fixed him right up!


----------



## HankTheTank (May 12, 2012)

I hope an oven was involved there too....raw chicken isn't much good


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 13, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Had a roo draw some blood on my leg once.  A little salt and pepper and a hatchet fixed him right up!


 Y-y-y-oouu......CHOPPPED......OFF........y-y-y-our....OWN....LEG?!!! AND ATE IT?!!!!


----------



## HankTheTank (May 13, 2012)

I literally just fell off my stool I was laughing so hard


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 13, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> I literally just fell off my stool I was laughing so hard


   

Glad to make someones day !! ** imagines you falling off the stool **


----------



## redtailgal (May 13, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    

You people are just weird sometimes.  Its hard on me, being the normal one and all.


----------



## HankTheTank (May 13, 2012)

YOU? The NORMAL one?! Admit it, RTG, your just as odd as the rest of us! There's no denying it!


----------



## Mamaboid (May 13, 2012)

As my Dad used to say, "You are weird, strange and perverted......I like that is a person."


----------



## Royd Wood (May 14, 2012)

Heres a pic of Ronnie - he's on remand at the moment - just in case youve not read the whole story heres the link to the orig advert which has gone viral on facebook and twitter  http://stcatharines.kijiji.ca/c-pet...ut-Of-Poor-Moral-Character-W0QQAdIdZ374854221

Dont think Ronnie's mug shot will win BYH pic of the week


----------



## Mamaboid (May 14, 2012)

OMG he DOES look evil.  That is just too funny.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 14, 2012)

This is the funniest thread I think I have ever read.


----------



## redtailgal (May 14, 2012)

He looks like that strange alien creature from the Muppet Show.


----------



## Mamaboid (May 14, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> He looks like that strange alien creature from the Muppet Show.


You're right, I KNEW I had seen that face before.


----------



## manybirds (May 14, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Heres a pic of Ronnie - he's on remand at the moment - just in case youve not read the whole story heres the link to the orig advert which has gone viral on facebook and twitter  http://stcatharines.kijiji.ca/c-pet...ut-Of-Poor-Moral-Character-W0QQAdIdZ374854221
> 
> Dont think Ronnie's mug shot will win BYH pic of the week
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1463_may_8th_012.jpg


JURASIC PARK


----------



## HankTheTank (May 14, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> He looks like that strange alien creature from the Muppet Show.


Gonzo!! Only a really really MAD Gonzo....Wonder what Kermit did to upset him this much?

I'm finding this thread especially funny, since my BF's name is Cameron but everyone calls him Ronnie....Not much resemblance between the two though


----------



## Royd Wood (May 14, 2012)

manybirds said:
			
		

> Royd Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Royd Wood (May 15, 2012)

I've had nasty roosters before but Ronnie is something else - well it was 6.30am and only 1 coffee so not at my best. He ran at a funny angle then in like a Ninja clawed up my leg. It would be so easy to pull his throat but I like a challenge so instead I'm going to break his bad habit not his neck - I have a few ideas to try like smother him with love and affection 3 times a day    
Here,s a pic of todays wound and no comments about green laces please


----------



## HankTheTank (May 15, 2012)

Ouch!!


----------



## redtailgal (May 15, 2012)

Well, keep us posted on how it goes with taming the beast.  Wash that leg good, chicken cuts are notorious for nasty infections.

sign
Redtailgal who most certainly did not bust out in giggles about shoelaces. Honest.


----------



## Mamaboid (May 15, 2012)

When we first brought our EE roo Steven home, he came out of the box, straight at me.  He had blood in his eye.  Luckily I was watching him and caught him with a backhand just before he hit my face.  He picked himself up and came right back for more.  It took 3 backhands and a foot with full intent to kill him on the spot to stop him.  He ran off.  I figured the next time I went into the coop he and I were going to have to square off again.  He has never gone at me again, and he follows me around like a puppy dog, will let me love on him, pick him up, and he talks to me.  Moral of this story........there is always hope.  Good luck with Ronnie, I hope you can tame that beast.


----------



## Royd Wood (May 21, 2012)

Quick update
No Change - one bad mf rooster - still really bad
Told you it was a quick update

An old trailer is arriving any day for some of my layers so will fit in the laying nest boxes and some perches I might try him in that as it will be far enough away from the farm store


----------

